

Ask HN: Why does Instagram ask users about their gender (in profile settings)? - RizkSaade

It&#x27;s not a required information but it is listed as a field in the Private Information section of the profile settings. Thank you
======
RougeFemme
Probably just to collect demographic info for marketing, future
design/enhancement considerations, etc.

~~~
jbarrec
+1 - that's the reason. Same reason why Facebook collects demographic data,
interests, favorite tv shows, martial status, etc. It's all targetable.

